# Need help designing arena, round pen, stalls, etc.



## rrhancock (Feb 19, 2012)

We're considering purchasing property that SEEMS to have enough flat space for a couple of stalls, a round pen, and hopefully an arena. But how can you tell? I have paced it off, but since some is sloped, no doubt there will be grading and drainage issues to deal with. I have no idea how to find an "expert" in this area. I live in So. Cal. Can anybody point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you get a Google Earth image of the property? That might help you out some; there's a measuring tool on Google Earth that can help with dimensions.


----------

